# LD's Triplet Bucks



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Laughing Stock Lady Derringer raised by our own Nancy D. This doe was my first nice doe I bought and she's been a good producer for us. She gave us two doe kids by Status Quo last year. This year three buck kids by AABG Smokin' Gunz.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , beautiful kids and a gorgeous doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Get those boys disbudded & send em to April Fools market class.
Wish I would of done it on my orphan boys.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Very handsome boys! Congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Congrats! Get those boys disbudded & send em to April Fools market class.
> Wish I would of done it on my orphan boys.


Exactly what I was thinking, Nancy.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DMSMBoers said:


> Very handsome boys! Congrats!!


Thanks, Marcey. I'm proud of this doe. She is a dedicated kid raiser. I totally screwed up and left her two keeper daughters on her too long last year and it really took its toll on her. I intended to wait till later to breed her so she could gain some weight back, but she came in heat on her own early in the breeding season and I couldn't resist. She took on one straw. I think her daughters will be just like her. I'm sort of glad she had buck kids this year so I can wean them off as soon as possible and give her some down time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I sure wish all you people with fantastic looking bucklings lived closer! Nice boys!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FYI this doe has a fairly level rump, it is the angle and/or the way she is standing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim! That's awesome. Too bad they're bucks, but glad all are doing well!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations. Nice kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Danette just had kids by Smokin' Gunz born.. her does had twin bucks. :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Danette just had kids by Smokin' Gunz born.. her does had twin bucks. :doh:


Uh ohh... Dolly and Charish are bred to him as well.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Big Congrats on the kids, they are sure some nice ones..
If I may ask about your set up in your kidding pen,,, the kid barrels, are they plastic or metal 55 drums??? and how have you got the heat light ( regular bulb or heat light)set up in it??? My boer girls will be kidding soon and I need a set up like this in their birthing pens,, it has been in the minus digits lately in Ohio,, brr..
Thanks & congrats again on some fine kids..:hi5:
Betty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Uh oh...  Well, maybe these does have gotten the bucks out of the way, and the others will give you all does now. One can always hope!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Uh oh...  Well, maybe these does have gotten the bucks out of the way, and the others will give you all does now. One can always hope!


I had such good luck getting doe kids last year that I vowed not to complain.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

jberter said:


> If I may ask about your set up in your kidding pen,,, the kid barrels, are they plastic or metal 55 drums??? and how have you got the heat light ( regular bulb or heat light)set up in it???


The drums are plastic. The bulb is a heat lamp bulb, but I can put any bulb I want in it. You wire up a socket in the top of the barrel.
http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-9875-...?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1390504325&sr=1-15


----------

